# NESC Question (Underground Cable)



## dateng (Feb 15, 2021)

Hello everyone. 

I am new here, and I have a code question regarding underground cable. 

If there is (A) primary direct buried cable installed at the bottom of the trench, and (B) a conduit consisting of secondary cable, installed at the top of the trench, what is the distance required between the conduit and the direct buried cable? 

Would I simply assume a burial depth from the direct buried cable, to the surface (grade), per Table 352-1? Or would I consider both (A) and (B) as "Deliberate Separations - Equal to or greater than 300 mm (12in) from underground structures or other cables" in Section 353? 

I.e. How would I determine the minimum clearance from the conduit and direct buried cable? There doesn't seem to be anything explicit for this exact scenario in the code book. Unless I am missing something here, any help is greatly appreciated!


----------

